# Hope the dope.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is not EXACTLY how i intended the barrell be used for Hope the gow....

I had thought it would be a good hay feeder for the purgatory hot pen and that slick could easily get his head in the hole while the gow could get hers over the top. I supposed hope thought she needed put her snoot right in the middle of it all. A lil hand saw later she was saved and lived to tell the tale. And tell it to everyone she did! Lol!


















This bottom pic though. I laughed so hard! She was lookin at me jus a hollarin... and it echoed. But did not want me come back near her til she got the offendin cone of shame off her noggin. She would walk away from me then look and hollar. Goofy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Priceless! 

Sorry, can't help myself... I signed out, then a thought struck me. Hope got her own bling to wear as pretty cow adornment. She will be wanting those hot pink nail polish hooves next.(rofl)


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Too funny.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

too funny


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:inlove:Hilarious(rofl)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a goober!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:funnytech:
Acting like that, you would think she was part goat!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> :funnytech:
> Acting like that, you would think she was part goat!


That is why we call her a gow lol! She thinks she is part of the goat family hahhaha. It will be interesting to see how she does when we take her to our friends farm to be bred. He only has cows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear. (clap)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Has your gow looked in a mirror yet?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Has your gow looked in a mirror yet?


Hahaha nah She is happy thinkin she is a gow. For now....

I think it will be a rude awakenin when she goes down the road for a month or so next year. Hahahhha. Told our friend that he had feed her her alfalfa pellet twice a day and every three days brush her.... he rolled his eyes at me. It is only two miles down the road so i am sure to be goin often.

Yesterday i told him to caption my pic... he said your monster
My reply... your breedin stock. Hahhahaha.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahaha nah She is happy thinkin she is a gow. For now....
> 
> I think it will be a rude awakenin when she goes down the road for a month or so next year. Hahahhha. Told our friend that he had feed her her alfalfa pellet twice a day and every three days brush her.... he rolled his eyes at me. It is only two miles down the road so i am sure to be goin often.
> 
> ...


She may come.running home to mama!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> She may come.running home to mama!


(headsmash):heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goofy Gow! 
Glad she's not stuck anymore...that'll learn her LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is how you get pics of Hope the dope now. Oye! Silly girl. But. She is two next week. And this saturday she is goin back to where she came from for a lil bit..... to make us a baby dope! I am gonna miss my girl if she has to be there for a month though. Bratty as she is. I am afraid we missed her heat this time but not absolutely positive. I just hope that Sammy will check daily and look and see if the bull has done the deed or is nosin round her.

Bess and Ebbie (the dexter girls) got lute and cidrs last fri. Then today we pulled cidrs and gave lute again. Friday dr john comes to make us lil dexter babies. We were hoping to calves everyone out pretty close together just to get it done. Lol. Hopefully Hope will be receptive to the bull quick.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

"I'm ready for my close ups mamma! Make sure you get my good side." :cow:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> "I'm ready for my close ups mamma! Make sure you get my good side." :cow:


She is a terror! Lol!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She just has to have some pink polish for her hooves now. This being her first date and all, primping is probably necessary. :heehee:

Scarlett is going to miss her chosen surrogate Mama as much, if not more, as Hopes' surrogate Mama will miss her.

Okay Hope listen up, go be all flirty and behave like a fast hussy. (blush)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Work it! Work it!:cow: Get that bulls full attention! We want baby mooooos!:dreamsrofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She just has to have some pink polish for her hooves now. This being her first date and all, primping is probably necessary. :heehee:
> 
> Scarlett is going to miss her chosen surrogate Mama as much, if not more, as Hopes' surrogate Mama will miss her.
> 
> Okay Hope listen up, go be all flirty and behave like a fast hussy. (blush)


Nah. Scarlett loves her some Uni... the charloais steer. Lol! Hope is a close second though. I am SERIOUSLY thinkin of goin gettin a few bottles of pink nail polish too! It has been a joke with sammy since she came here.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They sell it! :funnytech: Twinkle Toes Glitter Hoof Polish Twinkle - Supplies | Grooming Aids | Grooming (valleyvet.com)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Don’t forget a big pink bow to match her hooves  LOL


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> They sell it! :funnytech: Twinkle Toes Glitter Hoof Polish Twinkle - Supplies | Grooming Aids | Grooming (valleyvet.com)


Yea but she goes sat for her date.....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Don't forget a big pink bow to match her hooves  LOL


Hahahhaaha!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and put glitter on her.back! Pink glitter...she be a zexy cow!(woot)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------

